# Pantone color to match Fox Float orange



## Rumpus Bikes (Oct 4, 2017)

Do any of you know what pantone color of paint will match a Fox Float orange fork? I'm trying to have a factory paint my frame.

Right now the best I can do is look at pictures, capture the RGB color and convert to Pantone, which is unreliable and I just don't want to be off.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

That's going to be tricky without having the fork and a swatch book next to each other.

Have you tried asking Fox? It's a long shot but if their designer is in house they might be able to tell you.

Do you have a local print shop or sign company? Decent chance they would have Pantone color books and you could ask/beg to let you roll your bike in.

Using the method you described I was looking at some like PMS172C or PMS1655C (the swatches of those two are very similar). But like you said, not the most reliable way to do it.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Branding guide is on the Fox site:
http://www.ridefox.com/fox17/dl/resources/logos-all-Brand-Guidelines-brandguide17.pdf

Pantone O21C orange

Note that this is an ink color for coated paper, so applying same color paint to other materials is very likely to change an aspect(s) of the color (hue, value, etc.). Do a test (incl. clearcoat/whatever finishes), let it dry completely, assess, adjust as needed.


----------



## BillyBicycle (Jul 4, 2016)

ok, resurrecting this thread. need to paint 3 frames.

I'm looking for the Pantone color codes for the fox blue and red as shown in their heritage fork decals. Fox is typical playing "dunno, lemme check with the other department" games. Perhaps someone here has asked them before and has this data.

blue
https://shop.ridefox.com/products/fox-heritage-bicycle-fork-and-shock-decal-kit-blue

red
https://shop.ridefox.com/products/fox-heritage-bicycle-fork-and-shock-decal-kit-red

EDIT
Red: Pantone 186
Blue: Pantone 3005

If you have any additional questions, please give us a call at 800 369 7469, ex 4801.

Cheers,
*FOX Team*
*Aftermarket Sales - Bicycle Division*
915 Disc Drive, Scotts Valley, CA 95066
Direct Line: (800) 369-7469, ex 4801


----------

